

Ask HN: any startups in southern Virginia - movingsoon

Does anyone have any insight in to the startup scene, if one exists, in southern Virginia? (south eastern, more specifically)<p>I'm thinking about moving to the area for family reasons and it would be great to get a broader picture than what I've learned from Craigslist and semi-random Google searches (companies, jobs, networking, etc.)
======
mindcrime
I don't know for sure, but for what it's worth... I live a few hours from that
area (Chapel Hill, NC), and am a lifelong resident of NC, so I know a little
bit about our neighbor to the north, and I haven't heard much at all about a
startup scene in SE Virginia. When I think of that area I think of Norfolk as
being fairly blue collar town, dominated by the shipping and railroad
industries, and the US Navy. Virginia Beach seems more like a party town.

OTOH, it's not so far away to the NOVA/DC area, which does seem to be a little
more vibrant for startups. There's even a NOVA/DC "Hackers News Readers
Meetup." <http://www.meetup.com/Hacker-News-NOVA-DC/> Maybe pinging those
folks would net some useful info.

~~~
movingsoon
Thanks. Your impressions of the area are similar to mine, so far.

I'll definitely check out the NOVA/DC group. That's a little far for anything
regular but it's great to know about.

------
charliepark
Hey there. I'm in Williamsburg, and would be happy to connect and fill you in
on what I know. I don't know much further down the peninsula (Norfolk,
Virginia Beach, etc.), or the area around Suffolk et al., but I'd be happy to
chat about what little is in the area. Where are you moving?

It depends on what, exactly, you're looking for. There are a few Meetup groups
in the area (Ruby, etc.) There aren't many startups, especially not
YCombinator-style web apps. But there are a few of us.

My e-mail is posted at <http://charliepark.org>, so if you'd rather connect
directly, that's cool. Or post here. Whatever works for you.

~~~
movingsoon
Thanks. This is a great start. I sent you an email.

